# whats this about?



## tbuckler (Sep 21, 2007)

ahas this happened to anyone else or am i crazy!? about a year ago i started getting these CRAZY hangovers, like i was dying with vomiting. then that went away and now if i drink i am fine the next day but that next night i am up ALL night, being woken up cause i feel like i cant breath and then i start panicking! P.S i did stop drinking except for a few occasions that i said screw it i want to be normal for tonight!!


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I dont' know why you feel taht way after. When I drink I'm usually fine that night but the next day sometimes my IBS-D is pretty bad. But I just plan my drinking so that I dont' have anything to do the next day in case I do get sick.Prehaps you are allergic to alcohol?


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

About a year back I was down at the lake with some friends, and ended up drinking half of a large bottle of McCormick vodka like it was water. It was stupid, I know, but I did it. I spent the entire night vomiting all over the place, with bad stomach cramps, not to mention the havoc it was doing to my IBS. Before that night, I could drink anyone under the table and not feel a thing the next day--but now I can have two beers and I pay for it in the morning. It's crazy. You should probably talk to your doctor about it, he/she would be able to offer better advice then I could I'm sure. If it's waking you up in the middle of the night because you feel like you can't breathe, it might be something serious. Like you, I usually will sit back and just watch everyone else get drunk. It's so much more hilarious watching other people stumble around and act like idiots from a sober point of view.


----------



## -x-rach-x- (Nov 4, 2007)

I've definatly noticed a link between my alcohol consumption and IBS flair ups. I also tend to get sickness and D (can't actually spell it lol) after consuming a lot of alochol but don't tend to get it the morning after rather thenthe night after drinking. I so understand that wanting to be "normal" for a night bit! Its just so annoying we have to pay for it the next day. Did you speak to the doctor about it?


----------

